# EoM: Mythic Earth



## Eternal Knot Games (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm an e-publisher and want to use EoM: Mythic Earth in/alongside one of my products.  Please can someone give me an e-mail addy, or point me in the correct direction, of where to ask for permission.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2005)

Not sure what you mean.  Use it in what way?

It's all OGC, so you're free to use whatever material you wish.


----------



## Eternal Knot Games (Nov 8, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean.  Use it in what way?
> 
> It's all OGC, so you're free to use whatever material you wish.




I still like to have the permission of the author/publisher.  Call me strange or whatever, but it's an honesty trait I have running through my veins! 

Edit: Also I would rather link to (i.e. saying on page XZY of Mythic Earth) rather than trying to add entire chunks of the book into my product.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 10, 2005)

I certainly appreciate your politeness. You're welcome to use whatever material from Mythic Earth that you want. As for pointing to pages in the original book, if you could perhaps put a simple sentence to the effect of, "This book uses the magic system of _Elements of Magic - Mythic Earth_, available from E.N. Publishing," and then have a link to www.enworld.org/enpublishing, then I'd be all for you using the rules, and I'll even announce that you'd be the first publisher to use Mythic Earth, and point some folks your way.

Sound good?


----------



## Verequus (Nov 10, 2005)

Eternal Knot Games said:
			
		

> I'm an e-publisher and want to use EoM: Mythic Earth in/alongside one of my products.  Please can someone give me an e-mail addy, or point me in the correct direction, of where to ask for permission.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kenny




A product using EoM-ME? I'd like to hear more details, as soon this project is ripe enough. Maybe it is useful for me.


----------



## Eternal Knot Games (Nov 11, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I certainly appreciate your politeness. You're welcome to use whatever material from Mythic Earth that you want. As for pointing to pages in the original book, if you could perhaps put a simple sentence to the effect of, "This book uses the magic system of _Elements of Magic - Mythic Earth_, available from E.N. Publishing," and then have a link to www.enworld.org/enpublishing, then I'd be all for you using the rules, and I'll even announce that you'd be the first publisher to use Mythic Earth, and point some folks your way.
> 
> Sound good?




Aye, that sounds good, thanks. 

And keep check my website www.eternalknotgames.com for news on what's happening with Angelus: The Invisible Crusade!


----------

